# Thousand Dollar Chocolate Bar



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

This was sent to me through FedEx. I would have spent the money anyway but it's the little thing "thank you" Presents that make you smile. I will definitely buy from them again. Lastly, I had ordered some 70 degree lenses that were not in stock. They shipped out the rest of my order and will ship the lenses when they arrive next week. That is awesome customer service. I love the psychology behind it. Very fascinating!

Modularled.com


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

congrats on the buy, where did you end up ordering from?

wtf i didn't get any choclate..LOL


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

modularled.com dude! You also only pay for gst. I didn't mention that the shipping on the lenses was free.

On a side note, I tried the lights at about 3 inches over my 120, no controller so it was at 100%, it seems a bit dim to me. How's yours like?


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

if you don't use the controller i think they are all on 50%, i don't think they run 100% right off the bat.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Flexin5 said:


> if you don't use the controller i think they are all on 50%, i don't think they run 100% right off the bat.


Says 100% without a controller in the PDF for the lights, if they are SOL's anyways.

http://support.aquaillumination.com...6afzqjb8c0c/?name=aiLED_quickstart_manual.pdf


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

how u liking the ai sols. got any pics of it on your tank!


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Still waiting on the hanging kit. Just got the controller from Flex! Ill post them when I set them up.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Titi Mo!!!!!!!!!!

holy snapper dude!

I totally have to come over to see how the tank is going


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Titi Mo!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> holy snapper dude!
> 
> I totally have to come over to see how the tank is going


LOL!!! Definitely. It's not much to look at right now. I shut off the lights and trimmed the herd because of the cyano outbreak. I got too excited about fish and added too many at a time. The flame wrasses are gone for now. I will replace them with some rhomboids eventually and a pair of multibar angels.

When I hang the lights I will update my build thread. I can't wait for Sig's comments


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

getochkn said:


> Says 100% without a controller in the PDF for the lights, if they are SOL's anyways.
> 
> http://support.aquaillumination.com...6afzqjb8c0c/?name=aiLED_quickstart_manual.pdf


that's weird because when i first plugged in mine without controller they definatly were not at 100%.


----------

